# Automatische Änderung des Framesets



## Methodman (18. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute!

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab meine erste Homepage in Dreamweaver erstellt undzwar für die Auflösung 1024x768. Gibt es einen HTML Code den ich einsetzen kann, daß sich die Homepage automatisch den Einstellungen des Users anpasst?  

Cu
Methodman


----------



## Deemax (18. Juni 2001)

Als Beispiel:

<frameset rows="80,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0"> 
  <frame name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize src="test.htm" >
  <frame name="mainFrame" src="test2.htm">
</frameset>

Zwei Frames(oben, unten) das Obere hat eine feste Größe(80px) das untere füllt den Rest des Bildschirms(Relativ).

oder: frameset rows="80%,1*" 

Das obere Frame hat egal welche Auflösung immer 80% der Bildschirms, das untere den Rest.
Probiere einfach aus was am besten passt!


----------



## Methodman (18. Juni 2001)

Und wie ist das wenn ich drei Frames habe (oben, links und rechts)?
Kann ich nicht komplett alle Frames auf die entsprechende Auflösung ändern lassen? Wenn ich nämlich im oberen Frame ein Logo habe, das die völle Größe vom Frame bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 einnimmt, kann man es bei 800x600 nicht oder nur ein Teil sehen.

Cu
Methodman


----------



## Deemax (18. Juni 2001)

Das stimmt, ich würde dem oberen und dem linken Frame(ist wohl die Navigation) feste Größen zuweisen. Eine andre Möglichkeit gibs nicht.

Um den Inhalt auf verschiedene Auflösungen zu optimieren solltes du auch besser die Seiten ändern und nicht die Framegrößen.
Z.B.: die Tabellen auf 100% setzen usw.


----------

